# I cured my leaky gas/fecal body odor



## d681

A while ago, a girl with LG said that her doctor prescribed her a probiotic called florastor (you take it twice a day) and multivitamin pills (taken once a day) and in about 4 days she stopped getting LG and also her anus stopped feeling warm when she was around people.I bought florastor and multivitamins (Super Nutrition Simply One Men Iron Free) and took both every day and as long as I was taking them, I never had LG or FBO and I didn't even get any signs from people (before, people would sniff and cough and cover their mouths around me). In addition to taking florastor and multivitamin pills, I also took a probiotic called primadophilus reuteri twice a day (it is only $10 for 30 pills) and I also took fish oil pills (by nordic naturals). While I was taking these things, I ate some problem foods once a week (like sweets) and they didn't cause any problems.It has been a couple of weeks since I stopped taking florastor (I still take the multivitamin pills) and I haven't had LG come back.I highly recommend that everyone here try taking florastor with mulvitamins for at least 1 month to see if it can cure your LG. Some people who have tried the candida diet had their LG cured, but it hasn't worked for everyone. So far, it seems that only me and that other girl have tried florastor and multivitamins, and it worked for both of us.If more people try out the florastor and multivitamins method and it works, then we can spread the word and tell others that this is a good solution to the problem.If you have any questions, I'd be happy to answer them (ask them in this thread or send me a private message).Here are some links:Florastor (it can also be found on ebay):http://www.amazon.com/Florastor-250mg-50-V...7836&sr=8-1The multivitamin pills that I took:http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=12361&at=0The probiotics that I took (primadophilus reuteri):http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Way-Primadop...7931&sr=1-1The fish oil that I took:http://www.amazon.com/Nordic-Naturals-Omeg...7906&sr=8-1


----------



## workinghard

what kind of time frame before you saw results? are you saying this girl found relief immediately after starting this regimen?


----------



## MrClean

I just but the multi vitamins and florastor but i got the maximum strength kind, Do you think it will work the same as the kind you got?


----------



## d681

The girl said that the smell went away after 4 days. I only get symptoms at school (so does she), and I started taking it 1 week before school started, and by the time school started, I never had any smells. The occasional warm feeling in my anus also went away eventually, but I'm not sure how long it took.Me and the girl bought the regular kind, but since both kinds of florastor have the same organism in them, it shouldn't make a difference. I'm guessing maximum strength has more, but I'm not sure.If you start taking your florastor and multivitamins, let everyone know how your symptoms are after your florastor runs out.


----------



## workinghard

i got some ordered. i tried florastor once before- but that was before i found out how severely lactose intolerant i am. i'll post back if any results happen. *crosses fingers*


----------



## d681

You should get the multivitamins as well, since they will contribute to curing the leaky gas.


----------



## workinghard

For sure. I didn't mention that one yet b/c I can just pick it up at the supermarket.In a way, this fits with other cures posted before. One person claims that drinking multiple gatorades each day helped him: that fits w/ the multivitamin. And florastor is a probiotic yeast so it could replace pathenogenic yeasts in the GI tract: fits with candida diet. It seems like a pattern is starting to form w/ ppl who have cured themselves.Also, I forgot to say "thanks" for posting this. It is nice that people with success come back and post their fixes.


----------



## Motive

lol maybe its not a good thing that one post on this forum can persuade me to buy a product but since threelac and even fivelac have had no noticeable effect on my problem whatsoever ill try florastor(it was recommended by my GI a while back but i ignored it) ill definitely report the results and im already on the candida diet and taking more supplements than i care to admit so if its going to help it will. im leaving for walgreens now =)


----------



## Motive

well walgreens didnt have it so i ordered it from amazon. my question is now that your LG free, do you stay lg free when you eat bad stuff now that you've taken the probiotic for a month? and what type of diet were you on when you took them?


----------



## workinghard

Motive said:


> lol maybe its not a good thing that one post on this forum can persuade me to buy a product


I know the feeling







.To be honest I'm not holding my breath that this will work-- no offense to the poster or those it has helped. I've just tried too many things at this point to get excited. I def wouldnt mind if it worked though


----------



## Motive

Well im not sure about other peoples symptoms but the candida diet and anti candida medications have shown promising results over time. and now im at least 50-70% better than i was when i began this journey and i have faith that these probiotics will put me over the mark i hope to reach. Ask and you will receive. keep your spirits high and don't lose faith. Thats more important than taking all the supplements in the world. now for the hard part... putting my head down and getting through a week or so of work waiting for delivery =P i got this. "The lord is my helper; I will not fear; what can man do to me?" i read that after asking for strength =) good luck homies.


----------



## d681

my question is now that your LG free, do you stay lg free when you eat bad stuff now that you've taken the probiotic for a month? and what type of diet were you on when you took them?--------------------So far, I am LG free even when I eat things that are bad for LG (I do it once a week).When I was taking florastor, I avoided sugar. I basically ate shredded wheat cereal, rye crackers, almond butter, chicken and fish, raw garlic, turkey sandwiches at the school cafeteria (but only with lettuce, tomatoes, and onions and no spread or cheese), broccoli, 1 serving of fruit per day (mostly raspberries). Sometimes I ate salad (spring mix salad with green beans and olive oil).


----------



## Motive

woot! i got the reuteri(sp?) and the florastor in just a min ago so i took one of each. i guess ill take another of the reuteri later to copy what you did. i have high hopes and i would also like to thank you for coming back and giving us hope. =) ill let you guys know how its going in a few days.


----------



## NeedSuggestions

Hello.Here's another website regarding Florastor. Click on "where to buy" if you want to buy from a store instead of online.http://www.florastor.com/article.asp?id=1142I plan to try this soon.


----------



## d681

I took florastor and reuteri twice a day. I took florastor at 8:00am (after breakfast) and 7:00pm (about an hour before dinner). I took reuteri at 8:00am (after breakfast) and at 11:00pm (an hour before bed). Reuteri recommends one capsule per day, but I took two because I wanted a larger dose of probiotics. You HAVE to take 2 florastors per day, though, because that is what the instructions say.


----------



## livinfachrist

Has anyone who has tried florastor notice any increase in gas or bloating after taking it?


----------



## ibssufferer360

livinfachrist said:


> Has anyone who has tried florastor notice any increase in gas or bloating after taking it?


When I first started taking Floraster, it made my gas and bloating much worse. I went off of it and started a regular probiotic. Then, when I went back on Floraster the extra gas problem did not happen anymore. I'm thinking it was probably a die-off reaction from candida and that the probiotic slowly worked to reduce some candida so that when I went back on Florastor much of it had already died. I still get extra gas when I take Nystatin, Diflucan, garlic, or Threelac. I only get the gas die-off when I'm on candida killers.Hope this helps.


----------



## Motive

nice to see your treating it. what kind of doctor perscribed you those meds and how long have you been on these antifungals? any results yet? i know diflucan helped me but after my script ended i cheated a lot and so im working my way back to where i was.


----------



## workinghard

i've been taking florastor now for about 4 days. i did get an increase is gas as my stomach adjusted to the new probiotic, but its hasnt been a bad transition. i had to switch multivitamins, so i dont want to say whether this has helped or not yet. i bought a cheap multi and it wasnit digesting very well...


----------



## Motive

today marks 7 days and though it wasn't the maricle cure for me like it was for others it is showing posative effects. my thinking is that maybe the "warm feeling" d describes is the culprit with my LG so with more time on florastor im sure it will go away just as his did. im going to stop it for 5 or so days while i take nystatin and go back to florastor afterwards. lol eating broccoli 2-3 times a day doesnt even bother me anymore. GL with you diets guys! stick to it.


----------



## d681

How are others doing with the florastor and multivitamins?


----------



## NeedSuggestions

I don't have any news worth sharing. I did try the florastor but haven't taken it consistently. I've also been trying other things at the same time as the florastor (Kombucha Tea, raw milk kefir, bacteria based probiotics, digestive enzymes, cod liver oil) but I don't know what helps or hurts. Sorry. All I know is that my gas has been relentless lately but not all of the time-it's unpredictable, but my face is clearing up probably from the cod liver oil.So, my answer is an inconclusive at this time. I'm hoping that if the cod liver oil has a positive effect on my skin, it will help with my bowels too. That's all I can say right now.Sorry.


----------



## Motive

the first few days it had an effect similar to the first few days of threelac where i was passing white stuff and mucus which made me thing it was going to be a miracle cure but after a few days the constipation came back but after two months of threelac and diflucan and now florastor for a week the constipation isnt as bad and its livable. so, it was not a cure for me like it was for you but it is a step in the right direction and ill continue to take it when im not on nystatin. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## workinghard

It's definitely helping. This is the best probiotic I've ever used by far. Unfortunately I wouldnt call it a cure for me. It has only been a week though. If I get another week of improvement like the one I've just have its possible it could be a cure.


----------



## d681

I recommend that you constantly take it for at least 1-2 months. You might have a more serious case and would need more time to heal. Same goes for everyone else. Just keep taking the florastor everyday just as it says.


----------



## workinghard

=) Oh I will. At the very least Florastor has cut the amount of my normal gas in half so far, and made my BMs like before I developed IBS. Many times before on this site ppl have mentioned "finding the probiotic that works for you" and that is def the case with Florastor for me. Even if its not a full cure I'll settle for moving in the right direction.


----------



## lsgv100

Hi, I am new to this form. I have the same symptoms of IBS - D(mild D) with LG. I had Lactose Intolerance last year and i am almost curedafter i switched to Lactose free milk. For one year i was totally normal. Then suddenly, last few weeks back i started noticing IBS symptoms.I heard about Florastor from this thread, but when i looked at the ingrediants, it had a small percent of lactose. Some one in Amazon reviewsuggested VSL#3 as an alternative. I have started taking it from yesterday, I feel the bloating and pain is relieved a lot. But main problemof smelly gas is still there. Since it is only 2 day i have taken, i will have to give it atleast a week to see the results. I am taking somevitamins and some digestive enzymes (before meal). I have a party coming up this saturday and i am really nervous how bad the smellwould be. I never get the bad smell, but some how people can catch it very fast. I put perfume but it is of little use. Do you suggest anyquick remedy for the smell?. I am praying that VSL#3 cure this within few days.


----------



## workinghard

the lactose in florastor is just food for the probiotic. i'm EXTREMELY lactose intollerant and i'm fine with florastor.


----------



## lsgv100

VSL#3 is ok with bloating but i am still having LG. I will have to give few more days to check how effective it is.I will try florastor as you suggested along with VSL#3 and see how it goes. Also, i have extreme social anxiety. I am not sure if the sudden flare up of IBS symptoms are because of myanxiety. I tried under-tec underease, but it is just waste of money.


----------



## d681

So for all the people that have been taking the florastor for a while, have your LG symptoms gotten better? How long have you been taking the florastor for? And have you taken it every day, twice a day (like the instructions say)?


----------



## 22234

Was wanting to know if you recommend taking the fish oil supplement with this, is that part of curing it you think? Because I hate taking fish oil supplements! I have been taking a multivitamin for years, Womens One a Day, and was wonderign if I should switch to what you recommend? One more question is I have heard taking probiotics for long periods of time could actually hurt you in the long run. How long would you recommed taking this course of action?Thanks so much JM


----------



## Motive

probiotics are good bacteria and yeast that are already in your body. taking suppliments just gives you more of them and helps you rebuild your gut flora to the way it should be. iv never heard they could be harmful and even long term i dont believe they are dangerous.im back on florastor until i get my nystatin in the mail and no allergic reaction this time which is pretty sweet. also i believe my LG is subsiding so i only have the FBO to deal with and even that is lessening. even so ill still get a comment here and there but its getting better so idc what people say. tip: apple cider vinegar is a diuretic. i didnt drink much more than a few table spoons the last two days(the first time you drink it its hard not to puke) but the effect was diareah and i never have that. i got a juicer today though and since florastor and all the things im taking arent curing it im going to take the route hadenuff did and do a juice fast for three days and if it helps ill do that as long as i have to.oh yea, fish oil. i take a vitamin E suppliment as well as caprylic acid which are both fatty things so i skip my fish oil for the most part. i hear some people say that it makes them stink and since i wouldnt be able to smell it or tell the difference i just choose not to just in case. the fish oil i know is good for healing the leaky gut associated with killing off the candida. so after 2 or 3 weeks of the diet and suppliments id recommend taking fish oil or eating lots of butter or vitamin e pills. anything fatty will help. GL


----------



## 22234

I just thought you meant all you did was take these supplements and you were better. I did not realize you were on any special diet, do not really want to take that route. Just wanted to know if the supplements alone are helping. Little discouraging it is not.


----------



## 22234

Im sorry, I was directing this question to d681. Thanks


----------



## alignment

I don't think it's a good idea to suddenly start taking a mix of supplements because you don't know which of the supplements is actually helping. It may just be the florastor that helped but how can you tell if you mixed them all up?


----------



## 22234

d681, I was also wanting to know if you can smell your lg and that's how you know it got cured. The one thing about this that I hate the most is not knowing if I smell, just from the reactions of others which is why this is so hard for me to figure out what is working. I think for me that is the greatest mystery about this disease is how alot of us just can't smell it which makes us beyond paranoid. I actually think the ones that can smell it probably don't suffer as much as those who can't. Thanks for posting what worked for you and hopefully you can answer some of my other questions above. By the way is it still working?? And how often are you planning on taking it?


----------



## workinghard

yeah jm, the paranoia part is the absolute worst. i too feel like i'm taking crazy pills.on a positive note, i am seeing more improvement with the florastor =) i've been out and about and haven't had any sniffs for three days. i'm not going to jump to conclusions- the real test would be doing something like seeing a movie.i'm doing a little more than just florastor... i'm also taking an aciphadilus (sp?) and 8 grams of inulin (a prebiotic) each day. i added the extra prebiotics to make sure the all the probotics i'm taking set up shop in my intestine. they add extra gas, but that should eventually go away (and it has improved since i started last week).also, i'm still doing a diet of no wheat/dairy/caffeine/alcohol as these are my ibs triggers.one last thing, i think "cure" is too much of a binary word. i think with lg the trick is to find ways to lessen it over time until it isnt noticable any more. heh and i wont consider myself cured until i can be around people without getting nervous. that will take a lot of time probably...


----------



## 22234

Thanks for all the input! Could you be more specific on the other 2 supplements your taking? Again thanks, will try everything but a crazy diet


----------



## workinghard

yeah, i would say diet fits depends on each person's food issues. my diet helps with my ibs issues more than anything. the probiotic i'm taking is "primadolphilus original" which i got from a Whole Paycheck (err Whole Foods i mean), and the inulin is "Prebiotin" which i ordered from Jackson GI (google jackson gi and you should find it). also i take 6 grams of fish oil per day. i'd say above all the florastor helped the most. i dont know if i'd recommend the primadolphilus as i havent noticed much of a difference from it.also, i'd take the florastor for a couple weeks before starting the Prebiotin. the prebiotic gave me large amounts of horrible gas until after i took the florastor for a while. i take the prebiotic b/c of all the research that shows how good it is for ur gi tract by feeding the non-sulfur reducing bacteria. it takes a while for it to work though... and i've only been taking it for two weeks. i think i'll give it a full two months before making a judgement.to summarize- i'd say the florastor helped the most. with my diet i cut down my lg to where people would only notice if they had to sit/stand right next to me. after about two weeks using florastor i havent had any comments- but i havent been in enough close contact yet. i'll give it another couple weeks before i go see a movie or something.


----------



## 22234

Why the fish oil? I really don't understand how that can help with the smell. I would be so scared to take that because when I just eat a little fish, for about 2 days my urine smells like it! I would think it would make my smell worse. Thanks so much for posting back! Also do you think you could take any mulitivitamin with the floraster?? I take One A Day


----------



## d681

Fish oil supplements aren’t necessary. This one girl cured her lg with only florastor and multivitamin pills. I don’t think taking probiotics over long periods of time can cause any harm. I was not on any special diet when I took florastor and neither was the girl who cured her lg with florastor. I used to not be able to smell my lg but people always gave signs. When I started taking florastor, the signs went away. It’s not a coincidence; it was because of the florastor. I have stopped taking florastor 1-2 months ago and the smell hasn’t come back and I haven’t had any signs. I don’t know about which multivitamin to take, but the brand that I use is pretty good.


----------



## workinghard

i had a multivitamin but it made things worse for a while- i bought a cheap one though and should get a better one. the fish oil i take is just for good health, it has nothing to do w/ lg (sry i forgot to mention that).d681, i'm keeping up the diet currently because its something that i know reduces the problem for me. if i find that i no longer have lg, maybe i'll lighten up on it. your florastor tip has been working excellently so far though =)


----------



## anmegrl

Okay, I jumped on this bandwagon too since I've heard/read about Florastor before but I hadn't gotten around to taking it. This stuff is definitely doing something to my gut. I've been taking high quality multivitamins ever since I was diagnosed as extremely lactose intolerant and an IBSer (about 15 years ago). I've been taking VSL #3 off and on for years too. Just recently I started taking 1 capsule per day 20-30 minutes before each meal for the past three months. Each time when I've taken them on a daily basis for months on end, VSL#3 didn't do a thing for me. I started Florastor this Saturday (30 minutes before breakfast and dinner) and by Tuesday I noticed that my mouth didn't have that nasty, bad breath feeling in the morning like I usually get. I haven't changed anything with my daily routine except add Florastor (although I am now taking 1 VSL #3 capsule at lunch). I woke up the same way today - nice breath and taste in my mouth as soon as I get up in the morning and throughout the day even though my mouth is dry and my throat has some mucous in the back of it. However, from the reactions I get at work, the LG is still there and for the past few days I've been noticing a different body odor. It smells more like a slight dead mouse smell than fecal smell. Again, it's more of a body odor/sweat odor rather than LG odor - if that makes any sense. I only got the mousy odor every now and then when I was stricter on the candida diet. I notice the odor more after dinner than any other time of day. Don't know if this is a good sign or not. Also, for the past two days, I've been having bms each morning rather than every 2 or 3 days - but I have been taking 1/2 tsp of miralax for the past two weeks so maybe that is just kicking in now . . . not sure but considering all these things are happening in the same time span makes me want to credit Florastor. (I've taken Miralax daily before without these effects). Anyway, I'm going to stick with Florastor just because it at least is doing something rather than nothing at all. I've tried just about every probiotic that has been mentioned in studies or on this site and this is the first time I am seeing a little positive response . . . albeit with a bit of a negative response on top of it.If Florastor does help with this problem, I guess yeast is the culprit behind LG but we just need to balance it with "good" yeast - not eradicate all yeast in the body.


----------



## Arnie W

Hi, anmegrl.I tried florastor myself some time back after there was a discussion about it on IBSGp. Not being aware of my own LG, I noticed no improvement in other symptoms, so stopped after 3 bottles. I like to think that if my indigestion cleared up, so might my LG. At the time I did feel that florastor was being overpushed by one of the posters, as was a particular pharmacy which was being promoted for making orders, and I thought that there might be self promotion involved, which did put me off purchasing. I'm glad you got some benefit from it and I do hope it continues.As for me I am very gradually increasing dosages of Heather's acacia powder and hope to get up to 4TB daily in time. It is the only medication/supplement I have ever taken which has actually made a difference to my digestion, though I still have a way to go. If it is helping my LG, I do not know. I would have to ask someone.


----------



## 22234

My floraster is on its way and will probably take it for awhile to see what other people reactions will be. I'm really not planiing on this working but will give a try anyways. I take one-a-day multivitamin for years and hoping that will be okay to take with it since I have been taking it for awhile. What do you all think about that paticular vitamin? I was at the drs today with my little one for a checkup and there was a little girl there who would hold her nose every once in a while which I kinda knew because it was probably me. Those little things in life just really get you down and out. I worry all the time about what kind of mother I will be because of this and am scared for my little one what he might go through with me. I will pray that this will work and will only know of course through reactions of others. Of course my husband never says anything and when I ask about it he always says no, which if he telling the truth maybe in some weird way he is immune to it like me. I also always thought xanax was the answer in alot of cases but recently it just doesnt help. I do believe alot of mine is caused by anxiety and nerves. I dont know if smelling like a dead mouse is much improvement or not so will see. I have had this since I was little so a little skeptical about what will work. Anmgrl, can you smell your lg? If so consider yourself a little bit more fortunate than those who can't, just because you are able to know what's working and whats not. Keep on posting and keep us updated on your progress. Maybe it just takes alot longer to get its full effect and its nice seeing you all again!!!I have been busy with a baby but have not forgot you guys!!!!!


----------



## 22234

Also a quick question for d681, you said you were not able to smell your lg but in one of you earlier posts you said that in class you could smell it for a minute, would go away, then be able to smell it again. Just wanted to know if you could clear that up for me because in my case, ever since I was little, I could NEVER smell anything. So I would not know if it stuck with me or for how long and when. Sometimes I do though get a sensation down there like I have to go to the bathroom when I know I don't. Or I will get that warm sensation that everyone else talks about on this forum. It also seems to happen when I'm nervous or my anxiety is up. So that's pretty much the only indication I know that I could be smelling at that moment. Just wanted you to clear that up. Again thanks alot for posting what worked for you!


----------



## d681

When the LG started, for a couple of months I could actually smell it, but then I couldn't smell it and I only got signs from people that everyone on this board talks about (so it definitely isn't a coincidence). I also got the warm anus feeling, but it went away when I started taking the florastor.It seems that everyone here who is taking florastor is getting at least some kind of improvement. Obviously, florastor can help with LG. If you don't notice results after you finish your first bottle, just keep taking it (even if it means you have to take it for up to a year; maybe you have a really bad case). And remember to take it exactly as it says on the label.


----------



## 22234

Just got my floraster today and was wanting to know if I should take it when I eat or not. Took it this morning around 9am and did not eat until around 11am. Did not know if taking it with food helped its effectiveness or not. It said you can take it without food and even that you can sprinkle it on your food! Just wanted to know if I should take it a certain way. Can't wait to see if this may help or not. Thanks!! For those who can smell lg make sure to keep us informed if its working or not and of course Ill look for any signs even though I really need to stop being so paranoid about what people might be saying and just enjoy life


----------



## d681

I took it at 8:00am, right after I ate breakfast. Then I took it at 7:00pm, about 1 hour or 2 hours before I ate dinner.


----------



## MollyB

Does anyone else get LG that is more like a chemical odor than the normal gassy odor?


----------



## 22234

Anmegrl, was wondering if you have been seeing any improvements with the Florastor? Don't know if it's helping or not but I have only been taking since Sat.


----------



## 22234

So I have been taken florastor for about 4 days and not sure if I see or feel improvement. I'm going to give it a few months though before I rule it out. How are all of you doing on it so far???


----------



## 22234

Just read Kirans booklet on a post and was wondering what you all thought about it. I was thinking about going to a GI to see if I could possibly have any hemmeroids or fissures or fistulas (probably spelled that wrong). Was wanting to know if anyone had any of these things looked at and turned out to be fine. The breath issue Im a little unsure of. I did used to have compacted wisdom teeth a couple years ago and noticed one day they did have a bad smell, so I immediately called my dentist and he agreed they should be removed, which was painful but I did. But obviously that did not help my problem but was glad to have them out anyways. Just wanted to know what you all thought about it. I am also still taking Florastor twice a day and a multivitamin for about a week and just don't know if its helping. Would also like to try the other probiotic that was mentioned soon to see if that may make a difference. Again its so hard to know whats working when you have nothing to go on but the reactions from others which is why I turn to this website to see whats helping for you guys. Thought I did hear a comment today but again it could all be my paranoia. I still occasionaly get that warm sensation when sitting down which to me is a bad sign. Anyways shout back to let me know how you are all doing! Thanks!!


----------



## d681

I recommend that you keep taking it for at least 2 months. Just because it doesn't completely eliminate the smell in a week doesn't mean that you aren't getting improvements.


----------



## kiran

jm said:


> Why the fish oil? I really don't understand how that can help with the smell. I would be so scared to take that because when I just eat a little fish, for about 2 days my urine smells like it! I would think it would make my smell worse. Thanks so much for posting back! Also do you think you could take any mulitivitamin with the floraster?? I take One A Day


This kind of screams TMAU, did you ever get tested or at least consider it? That being said, I read your last post and I think your on the right track.


----------



## 22234

I have considered it but seems like alot of work just to get tested with the whole packaging up right and mailing it then the cost. I personally would rather get tested by my Dr. but have heard alot of drs don't do that kind of testing. Deep down I really don't think that is my problem because of my symptoms down there but you never know. How is everyone else doing on the Forastor? Haven't heard anything more which sometimes can be a bad sign!! Thanks


----------



## anmegrl

Sorry jm, I just now got back to this website. I try not to spend too much time here - it can make you overanxious and sick.As for being able to smell my lg, I would say sometimes I can and sometimes I can't. It just depends on where I am when it happens and which direction the air is blowing. I don't notice it as much as others do but I have gotten strong whiffs of it esp when walking in the bathroom. As for the dead mouse odor, it turned out to be something else - I wasn't the cause of it. My little doggie decided to rub her bottom on my blanket (expressing her anal glands) and that's what was smelling







. After dinner, I sit on my couch which is covered with the blanket and watch tv. I've washed it and no more odor. Had to wash some of my clothing too after coming in contact with it. It may be possible that this was the cause for earlier incidents of that odor - not sure. Everything is the same with Florastor though. No more improvement but no backsliding either. Sorry that Florastor didn't have any effect for you Arnie. I think I still have lg but not as much but then I am doing multiple things (taking Lomotil, Amitryptiline, miralax, VSL #3 daily along with Florastor). Florastor is probably better for me than VSL #3 so I may replace VSL with it when I finally run out. I guess we each have to play around with meds until we find a balance. I hope the acacia works for you.Although I can't smell it all the time, I do know that I get more LG after eating and after bms. If I have to go to the bathroom and try to hold it until I can actually go, it will happen then too. Sounds a bit like urge/stress incontinence. Another thing I am experimenting with is using hemorrhoid creams and suppositories. I did notice yesterday that I had more LG than normal but I got hemorrhoids after work the day before and they had not gone away by the next morning. Usually, anytime I have a bm, it hurts and/or I get a 2nd or 3rd degree internal hemorrhoid. I just considered them a nuisance but now I'm paying more attention to them. I know when I first started having LG and I got a colonoscopy, the GI doc said I had hemorrhoids and should start taking citrucel. Of course that stuff (and metamucil) made me sick and very bloated so I stopped taking them. Miralax is much better and I can play around with dosages so hopefully I can get close to normal bms again once I find the right dose. In the meantime, I've been using prep H (the cooling gel version- it has a nice scent and not mediciny) daily to see how that affects lg and pain after bms. Don't know if hemorrhoids are the cause of lg but it doesn't hurt to try. They probably are the cause of the intermittent intense itchy feeling that my current doc gave me antifungal ointments for. Funny that I came on here to update things and found that someone else is linking hemorrhoids with lg. BTW, I did take the test for TMAU and it came back negative. I don't have it.As far as the eating fish and having urine (or certain body parts







) smell like it afterwards, that's completely normal . . . for females at least, don't know about guys. I notice that happens with me and when I asked my old OB/GYN about it she said it happens to most women. You should just make sure to drink lots of water while you eat it and afterwards so you can "flush" it out of you. You can get the same effect if you eat a lot of citrus fruits like oranges or pineapples - anything that has a strong taste or smell before you eat it.


----------



## kiran

I think a lot of you guys have a combination of hemmoroids and maybe some sort of mouth odor, like diseased gums, a bad tooth, post nasal drip etc. All have been known to cause fecal bad breath that you only get whiffs of once in a while. The hemmoroids can definately cause incontinence of gas too. I for instance had a combination of both so I blamed it all on my leaky gas and digestive system but it was a combination of mouth, mostly the latter.Hope that helps, check out my free ebook somethingsmells.wordpress.com


----------



## 22234

Anmegrl, was wondering what your progress has been so far with the florastor and if your still taking it? Anyone else have had any progress with florastor? Am almost out of my bottle and am thinking but hesitating to buy more because Im just not sure if it's working. Thanks


----------



## d681

Were you also using multivitamins?


----------



## 22234

yes, one-a-day multivitamin, have been taking them for years


----------



## trying2bebrave

Does Florastor stop LG itself, or just the smell? I don't usually get the smell, but my LG is so frequent and so loud that I really want to get rid of it. Will Florastor work for that?


----------



## d681

It worked for me and it worked for this girl that told me about it. I don't understand what you mean by LG and smell. Those are the same thing. I'm not sure if it's a permanent cure, but I haven't had LG since I have stopped taking florastor. It says it is 70% effective against candida on their website. While me and the girl were on it, we never had any LG.


----------



## 22234

I did read on the florastor website that when you stop taking it, it leaves your system in about 4 days. Just was wanting to know what you think about that. Also when I get LG, I get this weird pressure sensation around or near the rectal area. Did you ever have any of these symptoms d681? I did order more florastor, have no clue if its working or not because I do not work and try to avoid social situations, so still up in the air about it.


----------



## d681

When I got LG, I had a wet or warm sensation in my anus. But sometimes there was no unusual feeling in my anus.You should try to see if the florastor works by trying to be around a bunch of people.


----------



## kiran

Sometimes that pressure and warm feeling could be from hemmoroids, check to see if you have them.The leaky gas feeling was like a tingling to me, it was caused by excessive flatuence and hemmoroids in my case that secreted some mucus and caused some minor gas inconsistence.There are many reasons why the multi-vit/florastor approach works, it might not work in the reason why you think its working, but there is a chance it'll work for you.


----------



## workinghard

i dont want to be a buzzkill, but floraster helped then its affects plateau'd for me. i'm going to try one more month on it... *crosses fingers*


----------



## str8loco21

Hey there fellow stinky people! Has anyone either of these; Now Foods - Probiotic Defense, or Jarrow Formulas - Saccharomyces Boulardii+MOS? They seem to have the same Saccharomyces Boulardii yeast plus other stuff and minus the latose as floraster. I've tried the one from Jarrow Formulas, but have never used it long enough to see results. I will give the Now Foods pill a try and wil post my results here in about a week.Please reply about these other Saccharomyces Boulardii supplements, thanx.Links: Now Foods - Probiotic Defense http://www.iherb.com/Now-Foods-Probiotic-D...Vcaps/6105?at=0Jarrow Formulas - Saccharomyces Boulardii+MOS http://www.iherb.com/Jarrow-Formulas-Sacch...e-Caps/372?at=1


----------



## kiran

> Last note: My gas, (or whatever my stink really is,) is so currently so bad neighbors across the street swear they can smell me while i'm in my home with all doors and windows closed and locked... but i guess thats another story.


You honestly might need some therapy. You might be experiencing a very real smell, but even if you are it's obviously effecting your perception of things.


----------



## anmegrl

Okay, so still taking Florastor but because I think it's better (and cheaper) that the other probiotic supplement I'm taking. It didn't really change my symptoms much since the first few weeks - so not a "cure" in my case.On another note, after reading Kiran's ebook (thanks a bunch!







) and reevaluating my symptoms once again, I did at least find out that a partially impacted wisdom tooth was a source of some odor for me. I thought I was able to brush and floss it as effectively as my other teeth. However, when I put my fingernail underneath the skin flap, it was really, really, really, really smelly. May explain the bad smell I get that seems to proceed me instead of follow me. I was probably breathing that odor through my nose. Also would explain why despite having perfectly minty breath it is still possible to breathe out something yucky. Last year, I thought maybe my sinuses or smells from my stomach were causing an odor since I began to really notice the smell coming from in front. Both of those causes didn't pan out. Luckily, the odor only comes from the teeth on one side. The other side is fine since they're still underneath the gum line and gives no indication of erupting anytime soon - and most importantly no smell coming from the gums. I have an appointment to get the bad ones removed. Coincidentally, I found it also causes that nasty taste in my mouth that Florastor initially helped with. Who knows what affect that has had on my gut from basically harboring and then periodically swallowing this bacteria buildup. Have an appointment next month to see about possible hemorrhoids, fissures, fistulas, etc. . . problems and whether I can get surgery for hemorrhoids (I've always had them and they don't ever seem to heal). At least, I assume my almost daily pain, itch, and bleeding is from hemorrhoids I was diagnosed with years and years ago. My new doc said I (and my past doctors since the first one who diagnosed me) shouldn't have assumed they were the source of my continuous symptoms w/o actually checking periodically. I did go to a colon rectal surgeon a few years back but he was looking for something more specific. I thought that if he saw anything notable he would have mentioned it to me . . . . but then again maybe not. She also suggested that having a retroverted uterus could be adding fuel to the fire depending on how tipped it is. Supposedly, if it is tipped enough it could be laying/pushing against the bottom half of the colon and cause problems with bowel habits (straining and C - partial obstruction) and some pain as well as irritating any existing internal hemorrhoids. So something else to add to the list - if you're female.


----------



## kiran

btw str8 you should get tested for TMAU.


----------



## alignment

I just finished 50 capsules of Florastor (took one twice per day as recommended) and it didn't help at all.


----------



## 21655

I'd like to share my story with all of you. Because my situation with fecal body odor is a bit different, it may allow some of you to rule some things out.I was diagnosed with Crohn's disease when I was in high-school. (Around 2000 or 2001). I was sick, just with stomach pain and weight-loss. Took a while for my GI to diagnose me, but we final found it was Crohns. I did not have any body odor at the time and was very popular, had a girlfriend, pretty much loved my life even though being diagnosed with a disease can be a real buzz-kill; especially as a kid about to go away to college. During my first year of college, while trying to get my disease under control, I developed anal fistulas/abscesses. I had to have surgery because the pain was so bad that I couldn't stand it. After healing from surgery, the area has always been hard to clean. However, I do a good job to make it "pristine condition," lol, using baby-wipes and showering. I do not suffer from incontinence, and although gassy from Crohns/IBS, I only developed FBO after my fistula surgery.I started going through what all of you did. The "warm/wetness" feeling in the buttox that seems to bring on smell. I do believe however, that the sweating comes from nerves and paranoia, but the smell is a derivative of something else... The area is clean, but the smell is still present. I think I have gotten better over time, but people definitely still notice it's there. The best thing I've done is take a job in a busy environment which doesn't even allow me to think about my FBO all the time. Getting it off the mind is the first step to a cure and healthier living. I know how you all feel, and I still get paranoid, but being around people is a big help sometimes. I like the phrase "I walk around like my ###### doesn't stink" lol, literally.My FBO is not constant - people ask me if I farted sometimes, and I get the occasional "sniffing" from people around me. I was a target for all my friends in college/high school, but hell, they all turned out to be losers anyways haha. Point is, my FBO is not constant; but at the same time, I really don't think it's gas leaking out either.I have been taking multivitamins and fish oil, not for the odor, but for good health in general. I started taking a probiotic (Culturelle) and honestly, I think it's messing with my Crohns disease. My stomach feels not only bloated, but hurts pretty bad when I take the culturelle, thus I stopped that just today.I'm not the most fit person in the world, I'm actually pretty inactive because I work so hard during the day at my company; coming home and laying on the couch is my life. I'm 27 and weigh 198.Now here are the things we can all think about and maybe you can compare to your cases of fecal body odor:1) People that say that it's "bad breath" may be right, but most of us KNOW it's coming from our rear-end. I have never had anybody talking to me face to face and say "your breath stinks."2) I cannot detect the odor anymore (havent been able to for years), but that is normal for all of us. If I do smell something, it's hard to detect what it smells like as it doesn't smell like feces to me anymore. When you get used to smelling something over a period of time, you become immune to it. It's like being at the zoo for more than an hour or two; you don't smell the monkey #### after a while! The odor is there, and we can tell simply by our surroundings (people's reactions, etc)3) I do not think I smell 100% of the time; I think I have "spurts" of smelling. Is this consistent with a lot of us, or do most of us smell ALL the time?4) Smoking Pot/Cigarettes - Smoking/Drugs loosen the colon. I notice/my friends notice that when I used to smoke weed, the smell used to be more prevalent. I believe the body goes into a more relaxed state and the odor can seap out easier from the anus. I smoked socially, but have quit cold turkey as of a month ago. I had a 7 month stint of not smoking anything and although I felt better, the odor was still present.5) My Crohns disease had nothing to do with my odor as I did not have an odor for the first two years I was diagnosed.6) The odor only began after the doctor found and operated on an abscess/fistula I had. The fistula/abscess forms as they are similar to infected glands in the colon. Could it be these glands that secrete the odor? Almost like a dog with the "shrimp farts!?!?" (Talk about bad smells, my God)7) I clean my area very well after a BM, even going as far as (I know it's wrong) cleaning the inside with a wipe.... It gives me peace of mind and actually does help me at times. I wonder if they could make an anti-bacterial/anti-smelling baby wipe!!! Maybe that's what we all need lol.8) Shaving the area - some people say shaving the area could help with the paranoia and sweating when nervous. It did seem to help me a little bit, but I dont recall if anybody noticed my FBO or not after I did that. (I'm just always trying to come up with new tricks)9) Culturelle/Probiotic - As stated before, my doctor told me to try a probiotic, but it's been upsetting my stomach too much recently and I have had to lay off it . I may try a different pro/prebiotic ass Culturelle just makes my stomach hurt. Let me know if you have any good suggestions; he said get something with more than just Lactobacillus GG in it; find something with at least 3 or 4 different bacteria. (Which I haven't been able to find.) He did suggest something called "Digestive Advantage?" Anybody hear of this stuff?10) Next week I may try to get either a colon cleanse or go to Vitamin World to buy a detox/cleanse system. I have heard a few decent success stories from people that have done that.It's getting late and I will post more later... I'm just trying to get as much information out there so we can all share. I know it sounds redundant, but I've suffered with this problem for 10 years as well and it took over my life before I forced myself to change. I know how you all feel, as I still feel that way many times throughout the day. My main question is, do you think there is a closer connection to fistulas and abscesses than we all think? I just think it's strange how I'm one of the few people that actually designated when the smell began; I just cannot figure where or why the smell is occurring as I am clean as a whistle!Hopefully we can all take a little something away from this forum!


----------



## tidefan

first time posting here but I have been reading this forum for a few weeks. I have had the same problem as many of you for the past 5-6 years. I have fbo and lactose intolerance. sometimes I have intolerance to other foods which I usually chalk up to all of the preservatives that are loaded into the foods. I am trying to eat better though. what a life - I too have been a regular smoker of the herb. however, I know a lot of people that do that and they don't have the problems that we have. you would think that if smoking herb was part of the problem that there would some type of connection already established.what about drinking? when my problems first started I noticed that if I only had a couple of beers the night before that I didn't smell bad the next day. if I had more, like 6, I smelled the next day and sometimes felt wetness around my anus. I am thinking that drinking is messing up my stomach acids and enzyme. I have asked countless people on another forum whether they drink and noone would answer me. so I would like to hear more about your activities and how you think they affect your odor. btw - this forum is much better than that other one (cure zone)


----------



## workinghard

I tried 2 months on Digestive advantage once- it didn't do anything for me. I feel like the Probiotic brand prebiotic has helped though. I use Gold Bond's "Comfort Powder" for extra peace-of-mind and find that it really helps so I don't have wetness back there. It's safe b/c its basically corn starch, baking soda, and a deoderant.also- i have to second WhatALife in that you have to just force yourself out there despite any embarassment. if i think to much about this i just break down.


----------



## 21655

Drinking... Hmmm.. Now, the day after drinking my stomach is normally a bit screwy. My flatulence is definitely worse, but I can't tell if I have FBO or not (I haven't really been able to smell it for years) Only sometimes I get a whiff of something, but it's people around me that ask "did you fart?" that let me know. :-/ That's one of the problems I feel; if I could recognize when I smell exactly, then maybe I'd be able to pinpoint the problem a bit more.What we might need to do is divide the forum into people that smell 100% of the time and people that smell only at certain times. I am not 100% smelly. There have been many times I can go out, and when I work, that I feel very normal, as well as the people around me. I have to say, that when I get paranoid the smell seems to be more prevalent. When I'm paranoid, the sweaty rear also comes about. Yeah, for the longest time I was a hermit - probably for a good 2 years. I still find myself staying in at times because of it, but the fact that I have a full time job forces me to go out and deal with people on a daily basis. It really has helped with my "paranoia" that I believe we all suffer from. I always found that when I'm walking by somebody, I take an extra foot or two of space to pass by them, etc. I'm sure it's noticeable, but it is like second nature for me to do that after 9 years.By the way, I stopped taking a probiotic as it was making me very bloated and gave me pain in my stomach - I'm going to try a different brand as the Culturelle brand only contained a high grade of Lactobacillus GG. I'm going to try and find Acidopholous and a mix of other bacteria. I'll let you know if anything happens.Maybe we should all just shoot an enema of toothpaste up our rears! lol.... Hey, if you can't laugh at our own problem, then you are in deep "doo doo!"


----------



## tidefan

lately my odor has been worse but there are days that I don't stink at all. I just wish I could figure out what's different about those times but nothing stands out.and the enema thing...I have tried countless enemas and well as salt water flushes and they did nothing. the weird thing is, I can go swimming and the minute I get out of the water I can smell myself again. so it's pretty hardcore this odor.


----------



## anmegrl

I don't drink or smoke. I actually weigh a few pounds under what I should weigh for my height and get a little bit of exercise (walking) almost everyday. Still have LG that occurs on and off throughout the day. I do notice I will have it more if I don't take lomotil (I'm predominantly IBS-D now) which slows down peristalsis. If I have a full bladder, I will have more LG.I also notice that LG happens more immediately after I have BMs. I used to think the opposite before changing my diet to low carb. The diet change just decreased regular flatulence but had no real effect on odor that comes out w/o feeling or w/ just a temporary warm, tingling, or itchy sensation. I know now that even when I do have "normal" bms, there is still some left that should come but doesn't, ino, incomplete evacuation. IE has been pinpointed as a possible cause of LG before. However, I think for some it's not the fact that there is IE (so that odor is caused by involuntary pushing/spasms or keeping anus 'open') but that it also aggravates the area and keeps the body from healing itself properly due to the constant pressure and trauma. So, internal hemorrhoids, cysts, etc . . . . are re-injured before they heal completely and this may effect rectal compliance. I guess that could also affect the nerves as well if it happens on a very regular basis. Not sure.


----------



## God lover 08

hello,I have had this problem too...and it happens when i am at school or around a lot of people. I feel the warm sensation and me already being nervous makes it soo much worse. i've had some serious depression problems because of this and need some help asap! anyway i am going to try this and hope it works.


----------



## hlp03

Hi JM,I read in one of your posts that the lg is worse when you sit. If so, this is similar to what I am going through. When I sit and around people I experience. So I end up standing alot. I don't get lg when I am standing up or walking around. But sitting down, it's uncontrollable! My husband thinks it's a pinched nerve. Whatever it is, it is embarrasing, and depressing to go through!


----------



## justaguy12345

sitting makes it worse for me too.


----------



## hlp03

See, that is what I don;t understand. How can it be IBS when it depends on whether you are sitting or standing (the LG i mean). Can someone explain this to me? I mean, I can shift the way I sit and it will only be a slight improvement. But if I am standing or walking, I don't experience LG. My GI prescribed Paxil to me. It helped with some of my anxiety but did not cure my LG. I recently declined a job offer because it required sitting all day long. UGH!. I am sooo frustrated and depressed. I am glad I am not the ONLY one experiecing this. I am glad that someone out there knows what I am going through. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kathleen M.

While we get a lot of people with IBS and odor problems they are not the exact same thing.I don't know you can say your LG is IBS or caused by it, although it probably doesn't help.There are some pelvic floor problems made worse by sitting like pain from Levator Ani Syndrome, but how that relates to odor I do not think it does.


----------



## hlp03

Just curious, How do you all deal with you LG? What kindda work do you all do? Do you work around people or find professions where you are working by yourselves? And how do you react to others' reaction of LG or FBO? Do you have good support systems at home or within your social circles???


----------



## hlp03

God Lover 08,Do you think that maybe you suffer from some level of social anxiety disorder. I am pretty much in the same situation as you. My LG is SO MUCH worse around people... I am good around family but new situations and new people, gets my LG going. I THINK this is due to some level of social anxiety disorder.


----------



## couldusesomebody

@hlp03How do you all deal with you LG?-One day at a time. I feel like life is passing me by (early 20s). All I do is eat, watch TV, and sleep.What kinda work do you all do?-Student (well.. was.) How can I go back?And how do you react to others' reaction of LG or FBO?-I can no longer look people in the eyes anymore. Oftentimes I end up staring at girl's cleavage (unintentionally)- which only makes things worse. Smelly guy staring at boobs is not a good look.Do you have good support systems at home or within your social circles???-I now think its best to not bring LG home with you (much like work).. it was too big of a burden for my gf to share (she left). A couple of my close friends seem to be angry at the fact that I'm going through all this.. so they aren't much help. I understand where they are coming from though. And sometimes old friends pretend like they don't know me anymore. Now THAT is THE WORST part I think. I've always had anxiety to a certain extent.. but ever since this has been happening to me it's like a full blown disorder now. With the addition of auditory hallucinations of course. Yay.Probably not the answers you were looking for but.. I am still waking up in the morning. still on that google looking for answers.still going to the doctors.still trying to find an answer.I wake up in the morning because I know how $$$$$$ING AMAZING LIFE CAN BE without this disability.Tips:MUSIC. Listen to plenty of music.Workout. Exercise


----------



## anmegrl

I think most of us here don't consider LG a symptom of IBS. IBS probably "helped" it but I don't think it's the sole cause.I used to only get lg when sitting but I notice it happens more now when I shift from sitting to standing, when I stand, or when I walk. This is similar to people who have urinary (stress) incontinence issues. Just a deteriorating reaction to pressure on the rectum I guess.If you are very anxious, perhaps you need some stronger anti-anxiety drugs. Paxil never did a thing for me IBS-wise or anxiety-wise although I didn't take it expressly for anxiety.As for how to deal with LG, you don't know when it's going to happen or not so there's no point in being anxious all the time. It'll just make things worse. Do what you have to do and grow a thick skin. I work full time for a major health care provider and I can honestly say most of the people I work with have more extreme health/mental problems than my little issue. I have no right to complain that much. Don't spend all your time searching for a cure - it may never come and it'll make you more anxious and depressed. Do as much as you can with the time/resources you have now. Sometimes this is easier said than done but it's not impossible. If you compare yourself to people who have real problems but still continue on with their daily lives, fretting over lg seems downright silly. On the topic of friends, if you have one good friend that's all you need. If not, don't undervalue "online" friends. We are quickly turning into anti-social humans that don't (or can't) connect to people in the real world. Definite plus for people with health issues who are afraid to go out.


----------



## hlp03

anmegrl,Thank you for your advice. I agree with what you said about LG being the least of concerns when you compare it to what other problems people are going through. I too work in the healthcare field and have seen some heartbreaking situations that people face. It really does make my problem so minor. However, I think the societal rejections from family, friends and complete strangers is so overwhelming for many people that it is so hard to ignore and get over. It lowers your self-esteem and self-worth. Growing a tough skin is a good idea cause there is really nothing else you can do about it till there is a cure or some kind of solution. Educate yourself about what your are going through. Be on top of research and surround yourselves with healthcare providers who care! As far as friends. I have lost many of my friends, mainly because of my own embarrasment. No man is an island. We are meant to be social creatures. I think that is why forums like this help because it helps us connect with people who are going through similar situations. Before, I found this site, I thought I was a freak of nature. I couldn't understand why I was the ONLY ONE going through this. But through this site, I see that this problem is real and there are people walking in my shoes. I was taking Paxil. Not sure how good it did me. I think it "helped" with my anxiety but coming off of it was a nightmare after 2 years.


----------



## IKnowHowUFeel

Hi, first time i have written a post but have read all these as i am also a sufferrer of fecal odor. So hi all stinky ppl lol...well i just wanna comment on what could help with this odor...i read sumwhere about rotting food in the gut and how the intestines hav to work overtime to digest this food where it comes to the conclusion...we need to chew our food till it becomes liquid.I am tryin this now...chewing my food till its really watery . I just wanna know whether any other sufferers tend to gobble there food down without chewing it much. I used to scoff food down now i take the time to chew.I have not done anything to help this problem as in priobiotics , drinkin water regularly or seeing a doctor...anything whatsoever ..just readin up online n feelin sorry for myself and others lol...cause noone seems to be able to cure it so im like why bother myself goin thru all it to feel failure.Would b good to see if this is can be a solution so id encourageg others to try and chew food till its liquid.I also think that its workin as i hav only done this for 2 days but not had a whiff of fecal odor. Could be a placebo effect but who knows...try it out n come back with feedback. Ciao for now !


----------



## IKnowHowUFeel

been a couple days now...so far so good i think lol...not sure if its working or is just a good phase im in of not smelling so bad....ill keep comin bak n telling u all of the progress.


----------



## Cansallday

Hi. I am also a sufferer of faecal odour. In my case it is under control but may not be the same as urs .From the age of 15 I suffered from hyperhydrosis (excessive unexplained sweating) under my arms. To treat this I had sweat glands removed from under my arms. This stopped the sweating under my arms for the most part. Around this time I developed IBS with constipation every morning and day up to around 3-4 o clock.My rectum was always moist. Im not sure if this is due to IBS or compensatory sweating from hyperhydrosis. Either way there was always a faecal smell off me. This was caused by sweat/moisture on my rectum. This sweating is worse when I have to go to the toilet. My solutionI went to a chinese herbal doctor and explained excessive sweating and IBS symptoms. She gave me herbs to have every day. Within a week or so of taking these the constant moisture on my rectum was gone. It didnt change IBS at all but got rid of moisture which was enough for me. The moisture was gone but a smell still developed within an hour or so of washing. This was because a tiny amount of misture built up over time so smell returned. What I found prevented this was to make sure it was clean then keep a small piece of toilet roll pushed up against it . This prevents moisture build up in my experience.So now I dont sweat there and faecel smell is gone. Sweat comes back when I have to go to toilet or am constipated but apart from that it is dry and odourless during the day. If u have faecal odour and u dont know where it comes from then maybe this is why. U may be able to control it like I do


----------



## mymomsaiditsinmyhead

my 1st post!well like all of u guys here, i have symptoms of IBS.but what's troubling me is the "invisible smell" which is coming from me, i think.i am on a work attachment in an fully air-conditioned office, and the people i am working with is always sniffing and coughing.i not frustrated i have IBS, but the smell i am producing is undetectable by my family and me.been googling answers for quite awhile but the only thing i am trying to improve is the controlling of my dietmy stomach is always bloated and making noises(b4 and after lunch) , does this means i have LG? and does the smell come from there?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Bloating and gurgling do not prove you have an odor coming from your body.Lots of people have those symptoms and never have odor problems.I tend to sniff and cough in air conditioned air because it is usually too dry for me and it irritates my nose and lungs.


----------



## IKnowHowUFeel

hey all sorry i had slacked off letting u all know how its going and im pretty happy!!! Definate improvement and i still eat whatever i want but i noticed that WATER is a must !! Drink lots of it its very important and common sense really....its our insides that are dirty which are causin this odor so if u stink on the outside u hav a shower right??So water can only clean our insides so must drink alot of it...chew u food well and if u hav any vitamins take those , probiotics,zinc, fish oils etc...Will keep u guys posted on situation...feel free to ask any questions i will answer them to the best of my knowledge.Peace


----------



## val1556

Bad breath could be from tonsil stones (google) an accumulation of food and bacteria rotting in the crevices/folds in your tonsils. Quite foul-smelling. Look for white spots in back of throat.As a precautionary for LG, I take a square of toilet tissue, fold it into fourths and insert into my anus. It catches any small leaks instead of my underwear, thus helping w/odors. Been doing this for years. I think my LG stems from childbirth (weakened muscles) and my diet. If I eat food sensitive foods (like wheat, dairy, soy, corn, or anything in excess) I have more LG. I now eat a primarily raw food diet and practice my Kegels 3x a day and things are definitely better. But I do think I will try the Florastor. Oh, one more thing, sometimes that square of paper can become dislodged and when you go to the bathrm. it could drop on the floor, so be aware!


----------



## c255

Hi,Is Florastor avaiable in India? I have FBO, but do not have diarrhea. Will Florastor be suitable for me? Is there any other Yeast probiotic which can be used to cure FBO?


----------



## MIRMAK

I'm just interested if Florastor only helps people with odor or can it "fix" also other IBS problems? Currently my main symptoms is mucuos excretions, diarrhea and pain, will it worst to try this probiotic?What do you mean by "warm/wetness" or wet sensation in my anus, does is the same as mucuos excretions? or it something else?Thanks in advance!


----------



## anmegrl

The yeast in florastor is supposed to be good for traveler's diarrhea and diarrhea from antibiotics. I don't know of any probiotic that is good for plain old IBS-D (happens everyday). I'm still looking. VSL#3 didn't do a thing for me. I still have to take lomotil for it. Still taking florastor although it does not help with LG for me. You can buy the stuff on ebay - if you're not afraid of getting it through there. There are probably other supplements that have saccharomyces boulardii. I think one of the Digestive Advantage products has it but doesn't say how much is in it. I think metagenics has a product with that strand too. If you type it in google, I'm sure a lot of products will come up.The warm/wetness a lot of people describe is more like sweat than mucous. If it were mucous that would definitely point to incontinence.


----------



## d681

Does anyone here get LG without the warm/wet feeling in the anus?


----------



## daily

Florastor is available at CVS on the aisle with the Immodium AD. I have had good results with Florastor previously, however, I got some sugar and that really set me back.Right now, I am taking Florastor, Multi Enzymes, Vitamins, and Pantethine. The Florastor and Multi vitamins are the same as the original post while the Multi Enzymes and Pantethine are from Vitamin Shoppe.The Multi Enzymes are supposed to break down candida and food while the Pantethine detoxifies the acetaldehyde produced by the candida. I am also on a very restricted diet and am very focused since I was "cured" around Halloween, but got ahold of some sugar and it all went downhill. Another thing that set me back was Reuteri. I was "cured" about 2 weeks before Halloween also and decided to up the ante with Reuteri. For about three days prior, I got no cues from others when I started with Primadophilus Reuteri. Almost immediately, I noticed a few people starting to hold their nose around me. It didn't put me back to square one, but it did slightly sent me back. I assumed that because the Reuteri had FOS in it (a sugar) that it was feeding the candida. I have been dealing with this problem for 10 years now and Nystatin, Florastor, and ) carb diet is the only relief I have been able to find. I have been on a strict diet for about a week now using the 4 supplements. I have experienced temporatily relief in the past few months and am looking forward to a permanent solution.


----------



## Virgilaug

What kinds of sugars have you tried? I cant post all that I want to know because i dont have the time for this but, just to let you know that there are many difference kinds of sweeteners out there (both natural and artificial) that the Candida cannot use as food. Try giving Dextrose or Stevia a try and see if they produce a similar reaction. Im gonna post here in a few days info about Candida, specifically the sugars in can use for food and the ones it cannot.


----------



## daily

d681 said:


> Does anyone here get LG without the warm/wet feeling in the anus?


I don't have a warm wet feeling.


----------



## c255

Recently my doctor prescribed me Rifaximin daily 600 mg for 20 days. After taking it for 17 days, I feel, that the intensity of the smell has reduced, but the gas leakage is still there. One more thing I have noticed during the last 7 years of my sufferrings in IBS that whenever I feel mentally uncomfortable / exited / tensed / angry, the leakage happens more. Does this indicate that, there is a relationship of adrenalin secretion with gas leakage? How this can be controlled?


----------



## rugbygrl16

hey i was thinking about what you said about they maybe been a relationship is a relationship of adrenalin secretion with gas leakage. I have the same problem as you..for me sitting is a probably..i always have to shift my weight to sit with some comfort..i also experience LG anytime i sit for however long..I think i also may have some form of social phobia because for as long as i can remember and still today, people in social settings outside of my family and new environments make me feel extremly nervous and frazzled..whenever i'm with my family i don't get LG because they say they have never noticed anything but once i go outside in social settings like school i noticed that i also get LG whenever I feel mentally uncomfortable / exited / tensed / angry..If there is a connection between the brain and gut and adrenalin secretion and we only experience LG beoynd family interaction then i why if hypnosis can help us overcome dealing with feeling uncomfortable/exicited /tensed/angry in social settings which would stop the LG..what do guys think about Hynosis?


----------



## Casey65

anmegrl said:


> Okay, so still taking Florastor but because I think it's better (and cheaper) that the other probiotic supplement I'm taking. It didn't really change my symptoms much since the first few weeks - so not a "cure" in my case.On another note, after reading Kiran's ebook (thanks a bunch!  ) and reevaluating my symptoms once again, I did at least find out that a partially impacted wisdom tooth was a source of some odor for me. I thought I was able to brush and floss it as effectively as my other teeth. However, when I put my fingernail underneath the skin flap, it was really, really, really, really smelly. May explain the bad smell I get that seems to proceed me instead of follow me. I was probably breathing that odor through my nose. Also would explain why despite having perfectly minty breath it is still possible to breathe out something yucky. Last year, I thought maybe my sinuses or smells from my stomach were causing an odor since I began to really notice the smell coming from in front. Both of those causes didn't pan out. Luckily, the odor only comes from the teeth on one side. The other side is fine since they're still underneath the gum line and gives no indication of erupting anytime soon - and most importantly no smell coming from the gums. I have an appointment to get the bad ones removed. Coincidentally, I found it also causes that nasty taste in my mouth that Florastor initially helped with. Who knows what affect that has had on my gut from basically harboring and then periodically swallowing this bacteria buildup. Have an appointment next month to see about possible hemorrhoids, fissures, fistulas, etc. . . problems and whether I can get surgery for hemorrhoids (I've always had them and they don't ever seem to heal). At least, I assume my almost daily pain, itch, and bleeding is from hemorrhoids I was diagnosed with years and years ago. My new doc said I (and my past doctors since the first one who diagnosed me) shouldn't have assumed they were the source of my continuous symptoms w/o actually checking periodically. I did go to a colon rectal surgeon a few years back but he was looking for something more specific. I thought that if he saw anything notable he would have mentioned it to me . . . . but then again maybe not. She also suggested that having a retroverted uterus could be adding fuel to the fire depending on how tipped it is. Supposedly, if it is tipped enough it could be laying/pushing against the bottom half of the colon and cause problems with bowel habits (straining and C - partial obstruction) and some pain as well as irritating any existing internal hemorrhoids. So something else to add to the list - if you're female.


This was helpful. I have many of these (hemorrhoids, fissures and a tipped uterus) and my doctor has always said that these are not causing any problems for me and not to worry about them. Now I am thinking I need to ask her to look at the whole picture. Also gonna try the florastor.


----------



## Casey65

hlp03 said:


> See, that is what I don;t understand. How can it be IBS when it depends on whether you are sitting or standing (the LG i mean). Can someone explain this to me? I mean, I can shift the way I sit and it will only be a slight improvement. But if I am standing or walking, I don't experience LG. My GI prescribed Paxil to me. It helped with some of my anxiety but did not cure my LG. I recently declined a job offer because it required sitting all day long. UGH!. I am sooo frustrated and depressed. I am glad I am not the ONLY one experiecing this. I am glad that someone out there knows what I am going through. Thank you for sharing!


 Also noticed worse when sitting.


----------



## Casey65

rugbygrl16 said:


> hey i was thinking about what you said about they maybe been a relationship is a relationship of adrenalin secretion with gas leakage. I have the same problem as you..for me sitting is a probably..i always have to shift my weight to sit with some comfort..i also experience LG anytime i sit for however long..I think i also may have some form of social phobia because for as long as i can remember and still today, people in social settings outside of my family and new environments make me feel extremly nervous and frazzled..whenever i'm with my family i don't get LG because they say they have never noticed anything but once i go outside in social settings like school i noticed that i also get LG whenever I feel mentally uncomfortable / exited / tensed / angry..If there is a connection between the brain and gut and adrenalin secretion and we only experience LG beoynd family interaction then i why if hypnosis can help us overcome dealing with feeling uncomfortable/exicited /tensed/angry in social settings which would stop the LG..what do guys think about Hynosis?


http://ibshypnosis.com/I found thsi and started over the summern. I have not seen much improvement yet. Still hoping.


----------



## getting better 666

Casey65 said:


> http://ibshypnosis.com/I found thsi and started over the summern. I have not seen much improvement yet. Still hoping.


when I was in social settings, my leak was much worse. please update your improvement. I hope this works. I had tried so so many things, but nothing really is the cure.


----------



## anmegrl

I did the IBS 100 Hypnosis program (twice) years and years ago. After that I went to a live hypnotherapist. Sorry to say I didn't experience any relief with either method. The response rate numbers these programs use sound great but take it with a grain of salt. I'm sure much of it has been manipulated to sound better than it is - just like accupuncture (did that too). Unfortunately, drugs are more effective with relaxation than these techniques. As a small update, I did get surgery for my hemorrhoids and am still recovering. So far, no improvement with LG. I go back next month for a checkup and to remove stitches (if any still there). Doc said internal hemorrhoids were not bad but he operated on external ones to see if that would help with bleeding, odor, itch symptoms. When I described all my symptoms, he believed that not all could be attributed to hemorrhoids - they definitely piqued his curiosity. The surgery was step one. I'm also supposed to take notes on when I get the symptoms and where the sensations are felt. I still think I may have a hard to diagnose fistula or cyst that drains on occasion. I actually have two odors - one I can identify as rectal gas (and can slightly feel but can't hold-too much pressure/volume) and another that is much stronger and can have a chemical, highly sulfurous, or decayed blood odor (but I don't feel anything at all -or at least no gas at all- when it happens). Will ask for more accurate tests to see if my hunch is right. Coincidentally, I basically eat a low/no sulfur diet and take pepto 4 times a day. It has no effect on the no-sensation odor. I just switched to Digestive Advantage-Colon Health. It has Saccharomyces Boulardii too but is cheaper. Not sure how much of the yeast is in it. I ran out of Digestive Advantage two weeks ago and decided to just finish off the remainder of Florastor. I noticed a huge difference in the volume of gas. For me, DA works much better on that symptom than Florastor. But florastor still works better on yucky taste in mouth symptom.


----------



## Kathleen M.

It is usually difficult to completely fake the numbers in peer-reviewed literature. We have had people have good luck with hypnosis or other mind body things.However if something only works for 70% of people with IBS, you can't say it will work for fecal odor problems gas related or not. Also if you are in the 30% it doesn't work for, it doesn't work. 70% doesn't mean everyone gets 70% better. It means some people get better and some people don't. Doesn't matter if something works for 99% of people if you are in the 1% it doesn't work for. Same thing works the other way around as well for side effects. Either you get it, or you don't, and it doesn't matter if it only effect 1 in 10,000 people if it is bad for you.Statistics only tell you about the population, it says nothing about the individual. You are either a responder or you are not. It would be nice if something worked for everyone but nothing ever does, for anything. That is why several different treatments are needed for every disease/disorder/syndrome.


----------



## daily

*Update*I am having success with the "program" outlined at the beginning of the thread. I am using the Florastor, Reuturi, and vitamins as described. I am eating shredded wheat (no milk), rye crackers, chicken breasts, broccoli, and rasberries. Today I had no coughs, whezes or uncomfortable sounds from those around me. People were actually polite







I posted before that I had problems with the reuturi and it was inhibiting my progress; that doesn't seem to be the case now that I am eating the broccoli and shredded wheat.I will post more over the weekend.


----------



## Common Response

rugbygrl16 said:


> If there is a connection between the brain and gut and adrenalin secretion and we only experience LG beoynd family interaction then i why if hypnosis can help us overcome dealing with feeling uncomfortable/exicited /tensed/angry in social settings which would stop the LG..what do guys think about Hynosis?


Don't know about hypnosis but until any of us become cured we have to live daily with FBO.Constantly being subjected to rejection & fear can result in automatic responses to given situations.This could include automatic anal sphincter dilation when you find yourself in social or work situations.If this is the case then it's very important you're able to let go & remain relaxed as fear & anxiety will worsen your condition.I highly recommend daily meditation focusing on deep body & mind relaxation.Then when you begin to feel anxious or frazzled you focus on the deeply relaxed feeling you achieve in your meditation.I like to think other peoples reaction to my FBO is not my problem it's theirs.Why should I become tense? It won't make things better. If anything it'll will worsen my condition.


----------



## cara72

How long did you stay on the regimen ... will it have to be a lifelong thing, or just temporarily. I really got frustrated reading the responses because it became a complaint thread about LG/FBO instead of an answers thread about if the treatment really worked for people. I'm anxious to try this, to see if it will help.


----------



## MissLerner

The same thing happened to me with the Floraster. I had run out of it for a short while, but when I started it again it again I didn't have any problem with it. I am not around other people much so have no "test" to see how it's actually working in conjunction with the Primadophilus Reuteri. I have a gastroenterologist appointment tomorrow (new doctor) so will see what he has to say.


----------



## Avatar11dx

Hey guys,This seems to be the most community friendly forum about this that I've found. Going through the exact same problems with FBO. Not much LG though(haven't paid much attention to it though). As a continuation as to what hp03 starting about living with it, just curious if anyone has any more ideas to deal with it. I'm currently going to college and if it's not bad enough there I have a substantial commute just to get there. I've gotten sortof used to it though. I have a few close friends around but social life also non-existant. I just put on my noise cancelling headphones during the commute to drown people out, but I'm pretty annoyed on campus and around the halls. Almost everyone thinks that it's my choice to smell this bad and that I'm a loser. I also feel pretty annoyed when people try to feel sorry for me. Sometimes I feel like knocking out the next guy who gives me a motion or intentional sniff.


----------



## toogassy

You actually get people who feel sorry for you? I'd love that.All I get are people who think I smell bad on purpose.It $$$$$$ing sucks


----------



## Avatar11dx

Ok, so I'be been thinking maybe there's a connection between your tongue and FBO. My tongue is a bit swollen on the sides. Instead of getting smaller at the tip, it's width is sort of leveled out. I know doctors used to diagnose alot of symptoms based on your tongue before, luckily, modern medicine came along. I'm not saying we can figure out what's wrong if you have a swollen tongue, but it might have a similar characteristic because it might indicate a *similar *condition(FBO). What about you guys, does your tongue look like a normal *triangular *shaped tongue, or is a bit swollen on the sides, or swollen just in general?


----------



## Fecal Cutie

Hi ALL I too SMELL Horrible, but Yesterday I decided to STOP bullcrapping and Cut out ALL sugars and Change My Diet Completely! Here's a little history. When I was 19 I began douching A LOT which ended up giving me a Bacteria infection. I noticed the smell down there instead of going to the doctor I kept douching and Using Magisil for Yeast infections. I know. dumb right? I was young and very naive. Too embarrased to go to the doc. Fast Foward to a Yr later with it not being Treated. I finally went to the doc he gave me 3 days of metroziazole instead of a full 7 days. The odor down there went away about 2 wks later I noticed an Odor under my arms. I changed deodorants thinking that was the problem but it wasnt. By the time I went to the doc 8month later. They did a biopsy and found fungal spores (which mind you are actually quite normal in ppl who live in tropical weather) which I didnt know. Any ways they gave me tons of ANTIFUNGALS from Nisatin, Dyflucan, and Grysifulen I did that for a Good 1-2 Years. After that I got a bad bacteria (BV) Infection down there, went back to the doctor and they gave me 6 months of Metroniazole of course not all at once but The infection wasnt going away. AT ALL. Finally I went to a gastro doc and had them check my poop and found that I have SEVERE SYSTEMIC CANDIDIASIS (Candida) Im now 28 I lost friends and havent seen family in YEARS since I got sick. I finally decided to cut out the Self pity and living like an ANIMAL and do something about this!I bought Florastor, Enzymes, Cuturelle, 15 Billion Acidophillus and I started today. I read GREENBAY27's post about how he cured himself and I was inspired! He said that he cured himself by sticking to the candida diet and by taking 3x's the dose of probiotics.I will continue posting, to update you all on my progress.If you'd like support or want to know more info on my progress email me [email protected]


----------



## machevilli

Hi everyone,I have a question for anyone that could give me some help. I have been experiencing Fbo on and off for the last 4 years and I was wondering has anyone went to a proctologist? If so did it help I read this thread and ordered some florastor and vitamins that I have just started taking should I take the probotics also? I read an article that says bismuth subgallate which goes by the name Devrom is good for help with body odor has any one tried this product. Any help will be appreciated this has been a long 4 years of going to one doctor after another with limited help. If it will help I am IBS-C but it is mild the bigger issue I have is the FBO. I just started the candida diet and have not seen any improvements yet but it's only been a week.


----------



## PumpIron

In response to the thread; I have been using a multivitamin with an extra calcium/D vitamin, a multi-enzyme probiotic (not florastor), and probiotic yogurt. All this I started recently. It hasn't helped with the odor, but it does help with the amount of gas produced (especially the "leaky gas" that you can barely feel passing).Machevilli; " I have been experiencing Fbo on and off for the last 4 years and I was wondering has anyone went to a proctologist? If so did it help...?" ---- For me, not really. First visit; he thought it was in my head. Second visit; he didn't really know what to do, so he told me to come back in a month. Third visit; he finally concluded that it was an external hemorrhoid in the anal canal causing my problems. It's a bit of a Catch-22; by removing the hemorrhoid, there is stil a chance that my anus still won't close enough to retain gas/odor. "I read an article that says bismuth subgallate which goes by the name Devrom is good for help with body odor has any one tried this product...?"---I just ordered some, and I will post here how much it helps. After the reading reviews online, I'm surprised that most people complaining of FBO haven't tried this. The few that have said it didn't help much.


----------



## machevilli

Thanks for the response pump Iron the last month or so has been rough the FBO smell went away for about a year and I slowly started eating regularly again then it hit me again about a month ago. I have noticed that I am constipated more over the last month which might be contributing to the FBO. I was having regular bowel movements then I started eating bad for a few months and now it's back so I will see if eating good for a while helps. The devrom didn't help me at all.


----------



## PumpIron

Machevilli,Do you know what might be causing your odor? Knowing that may help you narrow down your treatment options and make things easier. Let me know how the change of diet works for you. Out of all things I find that water and fiber help me the most with constipation. This may not be the right thread, but I'll post a quick review of Devrom here anyways.It's hardly been a week, but things are... different... when taking this. The first morning after taking it some kid sitting next to me asked if I farted







... This was pretty discouraging, but I had a BM minutes before that, so it may have been a coincidence. Since then, I have had zero comments and zero coughs/nose crinkles. I can't even smell my own stool or gas, which is fine with me. I have been taking 3 tablets at night, 3 in the morning, and 3 at lunch. The bottle says you can take anywhere from 1-8 tablets in a day. The only thing I don't like about it is that it replaces the odor of stool, gas, and even urine, with an odor of it's own. I'm not sure what the smell is, maybe bismuth? It doesn't smell very good, but it's definitely better than the smell of feces. I still have that feeling that there is gas/odor floating around down there in my shorts, and the anxiety is also still there. But no comments on it yet so I really can't be certain.I'll stick with it a couple more weeks and maybe start a new thread with my review of it.


----------



## anmegrl

Actually devrom has been mentioned here. I took it religiously about 4 or 5 years ago. I thought it was working but again it was just with stool odor - LG odor was still in full effect. It basically has the same effect as pepto bismol. It will decrease sulfur odor in bms. As for you fecal cutie, have you used probiotics directly in your vagina for your bacterial infections? It's supposed to be more effective. You can mix a capsule with a bit of Rephresh or ky jelly and use an applicator to inject it once a day at bedtime. A lot of women have found relief from bv, yeast infections that way. Supposedly you should try that for two to three weeks. Wonder if that might be helpful anally as well????Right now I'm working with a naturopath doctor for all my health issues. Still have lg/fbo problem. It's helpful to have someone tell you what to do step by step than just guess at what products to use, when , and in what amount. If any progress on this path, I'll post it. She does recommend florastor to her patients but right now I'm restricted to certain supplements and foods before adding it back into my routine. She says until my digestion improves I wouldn't get the full benefit of probiotics. Maybe this is why some people need to take megadoses to get positive results?


----------



## Virgilaug

Ive managed to cure myself with a multivitamin and eating cereals like oatmeal or Kellogs All Bran in 1 week. I continue to take a multivitamin (One a Day by Bayer) every 2 days, but have had no symptoms since i have been cured.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

Hello everyone,I'm familiar enough with message boards / forums to know that bumping a "x month old" topic is a big no-no. However, being that this topic is the reason I registered on this site, I felt it was somewhat appropriate.I've struggled with fecal body odor for the past 3 years or so. It just happened one day (actually, the 1st day of the 2nd semester of my Junior year in High School). Since then, everything's gone in the crapper. You've read the countless stories and mine's no different.Well, I've bought Threelac and GSE in the past but they didn't appear to work.I stumbled upon this thread searching for possible solutions to FBO.Well, anyways...I bought Florastor and Acidophilus probiotics on Sunday morning. I've taken them 2x a day each.The reason I bought them is because I have a math final today (in about 5 hours). I'm not expecting miracles, but knowing that I've eaten strictly (lost 25 lbs in the past 2 months) and followed everything I've been told, I do expect some progress. Unless the OP is a guy only interested in selling Florastor, I do tend to believe what he's saying is somewhat true. I'm wanting to see if Florastor is going to help me with the odor.


----------



## PumpIron

/\ My problems started at exactly the same time /\I would only take probiotics before bed, as they tend to cause even more gas. Especially the first few days. Florastor did not work for me, but I'm surprised how well other OTC things like mirilax and beano help.


----------



## seema

I too am a long time sufferer of fbo. I experience exactly the same things as other people on here, the random times it appears short burst durations etc and know for a fact at least for me that the smell comes from my breath 1-2 days later after eating gluten. I am a diagnosed celiac and suspect most if not all people on this thread are too but just aren't aware. For me, it takes only a couple of days of a gluten free diet to have the smell gone forever until u eat gluten again. I really hope this info helps.


----------



## Phartgurl

jm said:


> d681, I was also wanting to know if you can smell your lg and that's how you know it got cured. The one thing about this that I hate the most is not knowing if I smell, just from the reactions of others which is why this is so hard for me to figure out what is working. I think for me that is the greatest mystery about this disease is how alot of us just can't smell it which makes us beyond paranoid. I actually think the ones that can smell it probably don't suffer as much as those who can't. Thanks for posting what worked for you and hopefully you can answer some of my other questions above. By the way is it still working?? And how often are you planning on taking it?


This is my first post on this forum and I am here mainly about the flatulence part of my IBS. I think that I can't smelll my gas at work. I have an air freshener running all the time. My boss told me to go outside. People spray stuff at my desk - I also found a business card for a GI doctor at the office (like I'm not already going to one - like I'm just sitting there pharting for the fun of it). I'm totally paranoid all the time. This is no way to live. my GI doctor is a troll. She put me on Align and Xifaxan550, which is expensive and her remedies were to take peppermint oil pills and drink Oolong tea from Teavana...So many hundreds of dollars later I am still suffering sporadicially from on-and-off constipation and gas that won't go away and humiliation to the extreme. The only good thing that has come out of this is a an interest in spirituality that started partially because of this. One of the side effects of Xifaxan is gas...isn't that great. But after taking it for a week I felt like a normal person who wasn't holding in a fart at her desk. Also, the Align is essential. I bought an internal deodorant from the health food store. I don't know about it. I wonder if I could get a job finishing furniture or something...maybe the fumes would cover up the smell of fart. Or, i could see if someone could pay me minimum wage for shoveling horse shart at a stable. I am so mortified by this. Life will humble a person. I try to limit stress - I've learned Reiki and I try to meditate. When I can get into meditation and I feel really relaxed, I don't have as many symptoms. But I can't just up and quit my job, though I would like to. But, I used to work with a woman who stank like pee and i was less than compassionate, so I guess this is my karma. I smell like arsepharts. Which is worse? Pee or arsepharts? Anyway, maybe life is trying to tell me something and it could be that I am in the wrong job. I should quit. Has anyone ever committed suicide because of irritable bowel syndrome?


----------



## staynup4

I don't want to sound like a broken record but we suffer with TMAU!!Real shiit get on the diet and get better or buy other useless productsyour choice. I'm 19 and already see improvements trust me you guys this takes months. I know how much you guys feel hopeless and all that I suffer withyou all but hopefully we all get better. bless you all this is a curse not a disease!!!


----------



## varma

Dear Friend, Thank you soo much for the share. I have tried florstor alone, after seeing your post. It has worked for me. But I dont know how long I should take the capsules. Im feeling some discomfort (pain) in the rectal area, but there is no wetness and smell. Thanks If any suggesions welcome







...


----------



## westr

varma said:


> Dear Friend, Thank you soo much for the share. I have tried florstor alone, after seeing your post. It has worked for me. But I dont know how long I should take the capsules. Im feeling some discomfort (pain) in the rectal area, but there is no wetness and smell. Thanks If any suggesions welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i started getting better one of the first things that happened was some pain in my lower right intestines, and then later in my lower left. it felt like some kind of blockage was passing.


----------



## dani14

Yes randomly i also get a chemical order which is crazy idk why !


----------



## flatulence1000

I have similar symptoms to many in this post. I have a lot of flatulence, but my mayor problem is that I just smell from the rectal area. I dont feel the passing of gas. I dont smell all the time and what I eat is very important. I also run every day. But I am not really cured. I have had these problems for 17 years (it started when I was 12 and was very nervous for a longer period). Anyway I will start taking the equivalent of Florastor in Scandinavia (Precosa) today. I will tell in one month if there has been any results. I have documented my stomach for quite some time so it would be quite "scientific" and easy to compare.


----------



## GarlicCure

Hello 681,

This is the right track for curing candidiasis. Dieting alone is not sufficient! You have to outnumber the candida organisms with good bacteria to beat candidiasis. Fish oil/omega 3 is also a good choice for fighting candida overgrowth.


----------



## GarlicCure

Florastor works because it contains saccharomyces boulardii which is a probiotic that helps fight pathogens in the gut. However, it only works in the gut and cannot fight candida that is in the bloodstream. This is why it is a miracle cure for some and not for others.

"The effect of Saccharomyces boulardii on Candida albicans-infected human intestinal cell lines Caco-2 and Intestin 407.":

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20629753


----------



## GarlicCure

Florastor won't work for those who have a damaged mucosal lining/leaky gut because of candida. Leaky gut allows the candida to migrate into the bloodstream which means in order to cure oneself, one needs to fight the candida colonies in the gut and also find a medicine that kills the candida in the blood.


----------



## Intothewild

*Cough*Cough* - http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/articles/dig12.php


----------



## lisahermes

How do you know if you have candida in the blood? What is a medication that will kill candida in the blood?


----------



## Intothewild

"When Candida progresses to the point where it is in the bloodstream, it is referred to as Candida sepsis. At this stage it is hard to treat and recovery is extremely difficult. The death rate from late stage disseminated Candidiasis may reach seventy percent. The importance of treating it in its early stages cannot be overstated."


----------



## GarlicCure

Lisahermes,

My stool tests come positive but I have not tested yet for candida with a blood test. I have the signs that show that it has spread from my gut. I have oral thrush and I have superficial mycoses on my toe nail. Garlic is a natural remedy that works because allicin spreads everywhere in your body. Garlic has a good reputation for being a blood cleanser and blood thinner.


----------



## lisahermes

But doesn't it make you reak of garlic? I tried it and smelt like garlic for two days it was coming out of my pores


----------



## GarlicCure

lisahermes,

The garlic smell is a problem you are right.. Sodium bicarbonate enemas are also effective but they will not reach every part of your body. If you don't want to reak garlic you can first get rid of the candida colonies in your gut with sodium bicarbonate and then proceed with a short period of intense blood cleansing with garlic.


----------



## hadenuff29

Hi Garlic Cure,

You can get Garlic that has been pre deodorised in some way. It's called Kyolic. It should give you the same effect as consuming normal raw garlic without the garlic odors.

Chers


----------



## dashrendar

im going to juice some garlic then see if i can drink it down, i tried it once but failed. It cant be any wrose than the time someone suggested snorting grapefruit seed extract up my nose though (thanks guys, lol). so ill give it another whirl.

Once I get to a city with a health food store I'm going to go on a good probiotic with some prebiotic ACV.

The anti inflammatory drugs seemed to have been helping a lot, I still have a week left of the trail though, only been 2 weeks.

However when i went to my grandmas funeral I was haveing a terrible time of it again. Everyone is visiting etc and im sitting by myself on the computer because I feel sick and dont want to gross anyone out.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Florastor didn't seem to have any effect on me. Other probiotics seemed to give me more gas even after taking them for a number of months. I've been tested for candida before and it was absolutely 0.


----------



## thickthighs1

Just took my secong capsule..the first didnt give me gas..which was a pleasant surprise..hope the coming weeks will be the same..i brought it from walmart the 20 pack version..i have all weekend to see how this turns out

yesterday i ate horseradish and someone sat behind me today and it took me 40 minutes before i could feel the warmth in my butt..usually it takes sooner than that

I think because i cleaned my bowels out good this moring -thanks to the horseradish-i didnt have the burning in my butt

Whoever said the left over feces in out anus is the culprit of lg has something there..im convinced he was right


----------

